# 1,3 -dimethylamylamine (*geranamine, methylhexanamine) positive doping tests



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2010)

*1,3 -dimethylamylamine (*geranamine, methylhexanamine) positive doping tests
*_by     Anthony Roberts_ 


 

*1,3 -dimethylamylamine (*geranamine, methylhexanamine)  positive doping tests            *

                         Although it???s early, and I???m still going  through a lot of this information, I???ve just received word that the 1,3  -dimethylamylamine (*geranamine, methylhexanamine) positive doping tests  in Minor League Baseball have been linked to players ingesting (totally  legal) nutritional products from the following companies:


USPLabs
Primaforce
IForce
 (and I???m hearing at least 2-3 others who do not have the ingredient  listed on their label ??? but that???s unconfirmed at the moment).
 I haven???t looked into these other companies or products too heavily,  but the three I???ve named all list the banned ingredient in question on  their labels, and are pretty up front about things. I???m still awaiting  confirmation on the other companies, and whether or not this is a case  of contamination on the part of the manufacturer, or confusion on the  part of the athlete(s). To the best of my knowledge, this information on  the products and companies in question (that have been caused the  positive tests) hasn???t hit the mainstream media yet???

 But as I said Monday, I can???t imagine that this  ingredient is going to be on the market forever, and I suspect we???ll see  it being removed sooner rather than later. I???m actually very curious to  see what effect this could have on USPLabs, as they have two top  sellers in Bodybuilding.com???s top 10, and both are heavily reliant on  1,3 -dimethylamylamine, the same way Twinlab was heavily reliant on  ephedra (before it was banned, and they went bankrupt).

source


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Aug 20, 2010)

never took this garbage,that is for sure and I do not know why they would.


Most of the mlb players use Fast Twitch powder. A lot of the brewers,yankees,Giants,athletics,mariners,etc...


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 30, 2010)

Anthony Roberts: Something’s Just Not Right | Bodybuilding

the truth on AR


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 30, 2010)

alphasteel said:


> Anthony Roberts: Something???s Just Not Right | Bodybuilding
> 
> the truth on AR



I read the piece.  A very compelling piece of journalism.


----------



## nni (Aug 30, 2010)

alphasteel said:


> Anthony Roberts: Something’s Just Not Right | Bodybuilding
> 
> the truth on AR



this is nothing new. you expect too much from what is essentially a gossip columnist, (what are you buying from him? just getting info that is legit). you should look into the backgrounds of the people that make supplements, that is really interesting.


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 30, 2010)

nni said:


> this is nothing new. you expect too much from what is essentially a gossip columnist, (what are you buying from him? just getting info that is legit). you should look into the backgrounds of the people that make supplements, that is really interesting.




Oh I best the background for people who make supplements is even worse.  I just wanted to share the link because I see AR articles floating around like its actual science...


----------

